# Automatic watering systems...



## wendymac (Jul 24, 2012)

Seriously, it takes longer just to water everyone (and keep watering them throughout the day) than it does to do anything else rabbit-related. Heck, even horse related. LOL Anyway, I was thinking about installing an automatic watering system, but had a few questions.

1.) How do you keep everything from freezing??? Or do you switch to bottles/crocks during the winter months?

2.) How do you keep the lines sanitized? I just picture a bunch of green stuff growing in the water lines and wasn't sure how you'd go about keeping them clear.

3.) I roll (or carry, depending on the stacking unit) my cages outside monthly to clean/sanitize everything. Would disconnecting the main line to each stacker eventually cause leaking problems?

4.) Do you use a bucket/small barrel as the water supply, or the main spigot with a regulator? Pros and cons of each?

5.) If you have a system in place already, what are things you wish you had done differently in setting everything up?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmm, I have no advice really, sorry... but I do know the lines can get green and nasty VERY quick if sunlight hits them. It causes the algae to grow inside and most of the time clogs your lines up. I only know this because my husband does salt water aquariums and he use to have a lot of issues with RO lines (fresh water) and sunlight. Good luck!


----------



## wendymac (Jul 24, 2012)

That's what I was wondering. While my rabbits are never in direct sunlight, the barn isn't in the dark, either. I just can't seem to find anywhere where it says how you'd flush the lines out to clean them. :?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 24, 2012)

check this out:
http://www.purewateroccasional.net/hwautoflush.html

its not exactly what you're doing, but pretty similar. they have flush valves! pretty cool. 

I called hubby and asked "how do you flush RO lines" and he said "with flush valves or replacing"


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jul 24, 2012)

My husband actually made me an automatic watering system last winter  I live in the northern part of the lower peninsula of Michigan (confusing, I know!) and it gets coooooooooold here. 

What he did is we actually have a bucket suspended in the air filled with water and a horse water heater inside. He then took an aquarium pump and that's how the water is circulated. The water comes down and flows past special nozzles that we ordered that feed directly to the sides of each cage.

We have a filter pad in to catch any contaminates and when we need to clean it we can dismantle it easily and just disinfect that way. We also sometimes just push a very very diluted bleach mixture through (when the bunnies can't get to it) and then wash very well.

I have never noticed any leaking problems when disconnecting everything. If there ARE leaking problems it's usually pretty easy to patch them up. I know there are a couple of things that my husband wishes he would have done differently (and I'm sure he'll fix by this coming winter) but I would have to ask him since he's the brains behind the whole operation. lol!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 24, 2012)

I've used the Borak system for over 15 years. Currently replacing about 1/2 of it because we are getting 52 new cages. 

1.) How do you keep everything from freezing??? Or do you switch to bottles/crocks during the winter months?

Our barn is insulated and kept above 40F during the winter to prevent the lines from freezing.

2.) How do you keep the lines sanitized? I just picture a bunch of green stuff growing in the water lines and wasn't sure how you'd go about keeping them clear.

Don't use clear lines that will let sunlight in. A very small amount of bleach can be added to the water system.

3.) I roll (or carry, depending on the stacking unit) my cages outside monthly to clean/sanitize everything. Would disconnecting the main line to each stacker eventually cause leaking problems?

You should be able to set up some type of disconnect system. The tubing doesn't easily pull off of the connectors.

4.) Do you use a bucket/small barrel as the water supply, or the main spigot with a regulator? Pros and cons of each?

I use a coleman cooler in the barn loft (the cooler is insulated, so keeps the water from freezing. A sheet of insulation is put over it in extremely cold weather). One advantage - if a rabbit bites through the tubing, there is only a limited amount of water that will leak out into the rabbitry.

5.) If you have a system in place already, what are things you wish you had done differently in setting everything up?

I love our set-up. Only disadvantage is that cages can't be easily taken out for cleaning, nor can one stack be easily moved to be replaced.
[/quote]


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 24, 2012)

PVC pipe will prevent having algae growth inside the tubes and make it easily disconnect. I saw a neat one with a bucket that fed through PVC with nozzles on it like a water bottle for each cage


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2012)

The PVC is also nice because the rabbits cna't bit through it.


----------



## wendymac (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the tips/suggestions! I'm going to talk to Pointer Hill at our next show and discuss with him all the options. My biggest issue is having some sort of disconnecting system, for cage cleaning.

Our fair had the pvc system, and we're currently switching it over to the tubing. They said that changing out leaking nozzles was a pain, which is why I wanted to go with the tubing.

By next summer, I'll definitely have some kind of system set up. All those hours spent filling water bottles will free up time to play with the buns.


----------



## plouf (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello DharmaBuns,

I'm trying to install a "winter version" of my watering system inspired by this old post. I have at the moment a simple watering bucket and the water flows by simple gravity. But for winter conditions, I'd like to get a recirculation.

I read the description of the automatic watering system that you set up. Could you please post a schematic (or a description) of the system. I'd like to know if the aquarium pump is placed at the end of the circuit or in the bucket instead. 

And I also like to ask about what temperature you can't get in the bucket with the horse water heater.

Many thanks!

- plouf -



DharmaBuns said:


> My husband actually made me an automatic watering system last winter  I live in the northern part of the lower peninsula of Michigan (confusing, I know!) and it gets coooooooooold here.
> 
> What he did is we actually have a bucket suspended in the air filled with water and a horse water heater inside. He then took an aquarium pump and that's how the water is circulated.


----------

